# New car prep - Race Blue Octavia VRS (glaze)



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all

Im getting a new mkiii octavia VRS in Race Blue in a few weeks (just been built at the factory yesterday  )

Im intending to detail it myself but with it being a new car it "should" be swirl free and Ive asked the dealers to do as little to it as possible and they've confirmed they wont be using a rotary buffer on it or anything.

Im coming from a Candy White VRS so ive used carlack sealants before now but last month I decided to try some supernatural Hyrbid which I was really impressed with so im going to use that on the new one.

I'd also like to buy a glaze to make the blue pop but im unsure of which to get to work with the SN yet?

So, onto questions and checking my prep.

Ive got;

DAS6 Pro, Hex-Logic Orange, Black and Red pads.
Sonax Perfect Finish
a Glaze to buy?
Dodo Supernatural Hybrid

Im intending to do the following when I get it.


Wash, 2bm
Iron X and Tardis to get any shipping contaminant off
IPA at this stage?
Clay
Wash?


DAS6 Pro with the Sonax Perfect Finish.
- Should I be using the orange or black pads for this bearing in mind its a new car or should I buy a white hex-logic pad?
Ive used the orange on my Candy White VAG paint which has worked well but this was a 3 year old car.


Glaze -
Is it worth doing with something like Clearkote Red Moose Glaze and will this work with Supernatural Hybrid (did a search and couldn't really find an answer)


Wax -
Two coats of Supernatural Hybrid.

For the wheels ive got some Poorboys sealant and for the windows im going to buy some G1 to try that out.

The new VRS also has some black plastic on the rear bumper/diffuser so I was also thinking of trying out carpro DLUX.

Hopefully there arent too many dumb questions in there and I'd appreciate any advice on the products mentioned, especially the glaze and if its worth it to get a wet look 

thanks


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I use the RMG on mine and that with YCW and your fav wax should be fine. I find Natty's blue is really good. Great beading, easy to use and cheap.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm also getting an Octavia vRS which is being built next week.

Here is my plan for the car.

I have gone for the 19" wheel accessory so am picking them up tomorrow and using CarPro DLUX to protect them. Ill also use DLUX for the plastic trim. 

Ill be using Iron X, Tardis and Clay at this point.

For the body I am going to use a lake country light polishing pad and Sonax Perfect Finish on my Flex DA and maybe get rotary out for any defects but if it comes like my mk2 did then there shouldn't be any.

Ill wipe it down with IPA and have chosen Gtechniq C1 topped with Gtechniq EXO. For a more permanent and hopefully scratch resistant coating.

The windows I have Gtechniq G1 on my Mk2 and am very impressed with it so will go for this again on the mk3.

Exhausts are being sealed with Gtechniq EXO (what is left hopefully).

Tyres are being dressed with Swissvax Pneu.

Sorry if I have helped in anyway but hopefully you can take some thing from my process.

Look forward to seeing your write up (I hope you are doing).

Rob


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

This thread needs photos ASAP! Going for a test drive in a few weeks, my one will be 3 years so could swap her in.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I do like what Skoda have done with these. Great value!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Best i can do of same one as mine


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Found another rob,










Only joking these new skodas are great looking cars and the new Vrs estate looks :argie:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Here's mine:


Ooooo looks sooo pretty!!!!!, 
mine is being built next week so give me 4 weeks and mine will be here, cannot weight


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Found another rob,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhhh you

That's your misses golf isn't it


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Shhhhhh you
> 
> That's your misses golf isn't it


No it has less dents :wall:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Appreciate that this is not Skoda Octavia Blue - this is BMW Estoril Blue after Tripple via DA and then 2 coats of SNH:





































Certainly gives you an idea of how it would look on a similar colour. Hope that helps


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Ooooo looks sooo pretty!!!!!,
> mine is being built next week so give me 4 weeks and mine will be here, cannot weight


Thanks bud, yours will look stunning with the 19s!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I'm also getting an Octavia vRS which is being built next week.
> 
> Here is my plan for the car.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob. Think Ive seen you on Briskoda so looking forward to seeing your 19" wheels when they arrive!

Thanks for the writeup on yours. I think I will go ahead and get some DLUX. Im going to keep with the wax on mine with it being blue.

And yes Ill be doing a writeup 



m0bov said:


> I use the RMG on mine and that with YCW and your fav wax should be fine. I find Natty's blue is really good. Great beading, easy to use and cheap.


Thanks m0bov. Havent found many stockists (in stock) for the RMG yet.



F1 CJE UK said:


> This thread needs photos ASAP! Going for a test drive in a few weeks, my one will be 3 years so could swap her in.


Its well worth a drive. I took out the manual and DSG and Ive gone for a DSG Diesel.

Hmm, cant help with the new pics as its probably still at the factory..

heres my old race blue though


Skoda Octavia VRS by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

and my current candy white


Skoda Octavia VRS FL by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Although I had the wheels done in Anthracite after that



Blackroc said:


> Appreciate that this is not Skoda Octavia Blue - this is BMW Estoril Blue after Tripple via DA and then 2 coats of SNH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Looks very similar to the race view and im going to go and have a read up of Tripple now :thumb:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Here's mine:


Looks stunning and thanks for putting the pics up! The pictoris look really good in black too.

Re the cruise you mentioned on briskoda you should be able to get the dealer to fit it with a new stalk. Self installs should be possible soon as well with a bit of VCDS coding once ross tech update the software :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I would just hit it with perfect finish pal and get some lime prime as well.

2 coats of snh and bish bash bosh


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im hopefully picking the wheels up today so ill get some photos up, hopefully get them sealed at the weekend.

As for cruise control yes a stalk can be bought and then switched on through the VCDS.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Never used it but what about Amigo?


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

right then. off to read up about lime prime, amigo and tripple.

will also have a read up of poorboys black hole with SNH


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

re the sonax perfect finish would you use an orange, white or black hexlogic pad on new VAG paint?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

sworrall said:


> re the sonax perfect finish would you use an orange, white or black hexlogic pad on new VAG paint?


Id go for the light polishing pad, think its the white one


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Id go for the light polishing pad, think its the white one


thought as much. thanks Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

sworrall said:


> thought as much. thanks Rob


Hopefully they'll come with no defects so will just clean paint up and not require much work.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

fingers crossed!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

right then, white hex-logica pad ordered.

Im looking now at either Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite or the Amigo. 

Not many places in stock of the amigo but it does seem to darken the paint slightly whcih would be good.

With me using the Sonax perfect finish first would I need the abrasives in Lime Prime if I went down that route or just go with the Lite?

Either way SNH will be the last step.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally id miss the glaze out and just place wax on iv always had good results. Others may say different so wait for there opinions haha. I use lime prime on new cars but maybe lite would be sufficient, not sure on the amigo however

Rob


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Amigo is £17 on ebay. Not sure if that is good value or not. Raven did a great 50/50 with that and Black Hole.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just picked these up for mine  cannot wait now:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

They look smart mate. Centre cap stands out like a sore thumb though. Lol.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

minnnt said:


> They look smart mate. Centre cap stands out like a sore thumb though. Lol.


It has got a blue wrapper thing on it haha maybe look bit more discreet when thats removed


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheels look well pal not be long now for ya


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> It has got a blue wrapper thing on it haha maybe look bit more discreet when thats removed


:lol:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

those alloys are uber smart. Im sticking the with anthracite 18" Gemini on mine as I regularly traverse some "questionable" roads in North Wales.

Ive ordered some more bits today. The carpro DLUX for the plastic diffuser, grille and wheels (and maybe engine?) and Ive gone for Lime Prime in the end. When Im flush again I may try the Amigo but I might get more use out of the Lime with it being a cleanser for the future.

So when she arrives its going to be


Snowfoam/wash 2bm
Iron x/tardis
clay
Wash
Sonax Perfect Finish - white pad
IPA
Lime Prime - black pad
supernatural hybrid by hand x 2
Is it best to put the DLUX on before this lot or after??


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

well, mine arrived last week and Ive not yet had the chance to detail it, only a quick wash last weekend. Im hopefully doing it this sunday if the weather holds off so will get as many pics as I can.

Ive also possibly done an about turn as after reading more here I ordered some c2v3 so Im thinking of using this for the winter and the above dodo stuff for the summer.

This was taken whilst on my dinner the other day


Skoda Octavia VRS mkiii by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine now has crystal rock and 19" on it  IM IN LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

sworrall said:


> well, mine arrived last week and Ive not yet had the chance to detail it, only a quick wash last weekend. Im hopefully doing it this sunday if the weather holds off so will get as many pics as I can.
> 
> Ive also possibly done an about turn as after reading more here I ordered some c2v3 so Im thinking of using this for the winter and the above dodo stuff for the summer.
> 
> ...


:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car :thumb:


Nice to see ukaps member on here :thumb:


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

Just did a white VRS. Youll need plenty of time lol, there huge.








You'll need plenty of iron x y z too. This one was riddled:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes i agree, mine is literally covered couldn't believe state of it, just quick protection today with crystal rock ready for gtechniq c1 + exo next week


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes i agree, mine is literally covered couldn't believe state of it, just quick protection today with crystal rock ready for gtechniq c1 + exo next week


Yeah I was shocked. Did the Gtechniq route on this one too C1+ Evo, plus wheels and glass etc. big job. :doublesho
Cracking cars. Customer was over the moon.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's mine, awful photos took a minute ago


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Great car :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see ukaps member on here :thumb:


Thanks alzak. Small world! 


spotless said:


> Just did a white VRS. Youll need plenty of time lol, there huge.
> 
> You'll need plenty of iron x y z too. This one was riddled:
> [/IMG]


Ive got a litre and a half in so should be ok. Familiar with the size as this is my fifth Octavia but the lines have changed a lot from the mkii so a little different to wash 



rob_vrs said:


> Here's mine, awful photos took a minute ago


Wheels look ace Rob


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a race blue coming in a couple of weeks. I want to do a more basic detail though. Will this be ok. 

Snowfoam

Banana gloss shampoo

Clay

Cherry glaze. 

Supernatural hybrid. 

I have all these already but should I get some iron x. Never really used it. Car will have been hanging around for over 2 months at the docks in Germany. Think it was someone's cancelled order.


----------

